# snorkel caps



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I read a few posts below about putting tennis balls in the intake snorkels while traveling/trailering. I have pvc end caps and capped the intake once and got hydro locked,it would not turn over.I had to pull the spark plugs and turn the motor over to flush out all the gas. I have never had a problem not useing them while traveling/trailering.
Can we discuss this?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Either the cap wasn't on good or maybe you put it in the wrong snork? Lol j/k. Or did you?  I've capped mine every time its been on the trailer & never had any problems getting it started. I made a plug out of a 2" cap & short piece of 2" pvc sticking out the end, that goes down into the snork top.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

When I first picked my brute up I didn't cap it and I like to never got it cranked. Ever since I have capped my intake snork for good measure. I sure don't think its gonna hurt to cap it while traveling or washing or whatever. Just make sure you take the cap off before you try and crank it. They can be a PITA to get off.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^^ correct, and it can also make it flood, tryn to start it w/ the cap in there.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I made the mistake ONCE of not capping it. I always cap mine.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Always!!! The ones on the belt snorks is to keep the critters out.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I am like drtytshirt I never cap mine. I've never had a problem. Once I did cap it and it didn't want to start. I hauled it up to 2 hrs one way.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

I used to have trouble remembering to take them off before I cranked but not any more.
And this was the first time I ever hauled with the caps on, I used to just keep them on to keep the critters out. I am going to make the screens now instead of the caps.
So I still wonder why I hydro locked because I know the caps are on gootntyt (good & tight) should I drill a small vent hole in the intake?


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Ive always stored and hauled mine without caps.. never had any problems on any of my atv's?


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Never used any kind of cap either never had a issue 
Now im thinking of buying some caps to be on the safe side


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

I even had a rincon 650, that i hauled backwards in the bed of my truck with the wind blowing straight in the snorkel and never had any problems.. Hmm..


----------



## derk (Nov 24, 2009)

If i'm just hauling the brute 5 mins or so i don't cap the snorks but on a long trip i do. I didn't one trip and had a time to get it started(flooded).

I think it really depends how your brute is oriented on the trailer/in the back of the truck. If facing forward, the wind passes by the snorks and actually creates a vacuum. This vacuum sucks fuel from the circuits in the carbs and causes the engine to flood with fuel. 

Josh-You didn't have any problems because the air was being shoved in the snorkel and had positive pressure keeping the fuel in the circuits of the carbs unlike the situation i listed above which creates a vacuum and sucks fuel out of the carbs and floods the engine.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

08BF650 said:


> Josh-You didn't have any problems because the air was being shoved in the snorkel and had positive pressure keeping the fuel in the circuits of the carbs unlike the situation i listed above which creates a vacuum and sucks fuel out of the carbs and floods the engine.


Ahh, now that makes more sense to me. Never passed my mind about it creating the vacuum behind the snorkel to suck in fuel. I knew i hauled it backwards for more than just the reason if i didn't go in backwards I'd need a new window from the winch. Heh 

I wouldn't of thought it could pull enough fuel to hydroloc the cylinder though. I guess thats just another advantage of the efi though


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

i had mine hydro lock haulin it with open snorks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you have an EFI you don't have too. 

Ask Polaris425 what mine looked like when I started it up...he seen the smoke from up the road....lol.. My cover blew off about 5 miles or so before i got off the interstate..


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

i went to busco beach twice which is about 3 hours from me. both times it locked up when i got there. had a time getting it started. when i go around here i dont cap it but thats only 10-15 min tops. i will have a cap on it from now on on a long trip.


----------

